# bait fish?



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

anybody catching bait yet? hard tail or pinfish? i havent tried a sabiki or net this year


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Pinfish are around the dock in the bayou, very few around the bay dock yesterday


----------



## Dorado (Jan 26, 2014)

Lots of pins around the north jetty in p cola pass, not enough for a net but u can get one or two on a sabiki with a little squid every cast


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

wtjames said:


> anybody catching bait yet? hard tail or pinfish? i havent tried a sabiki or net this year


I could not find bait in perdido pass. At the boggy point boat launch or by the bridge. 
We caught all our bait at the perdido bridge rubble In about 30 minutes. Small legal sized Mingos and nice size ruby reds were out there plentiful. We were on our way to the trysler grounds when we made this stop to catch bait.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

saw plenty of pinfish and saw about half a dozen cigar minnows caught which 2 managed to end up in my cooler to begin the freezing process


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Man the spanish were hot on the pcola pier


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



wtjames said:


> Man the spanish were hot on the pcola pier


Did you have to deal with any sharks stealing your Spanish?


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Not a shark one..but all the spanish we caught were right under the pier..we did see flipper all day...im afraid that when the kings come around its gonna be like last year with most of them getting bit off..i hope not


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

If I had to choose between dealing with sharks or flipper I would rather deal with the sharks!


----------

